# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Новая City Info

## АВИАТОР

Сити инфо качать здесь ==> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   Требуется регистрация )))

----------


## JAHolper

Там уже есть CityInfo 2.9 (build #1)
Скачать можно после регистрации.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Там уже есть CityInfo 2.9 (build #1)
 Скачать можно после регистрации.

----------


## лаврова

Как скачать Новую City Info 2012?

----------


## JAHolper

> Как скачать Новую City Info 2012?


Новую CityInfo 2.9 (build #2) от 16.07.2012 можно скачать зарегистрировавшись по этой ссылке: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Света

как скачать что надо сделать я зарегистрирован уже?

----------


## JAHolper

> как скачать что надо сделать я зарегистрирован уже?


Перейти по ссылке из первого сообщения, авторизоваться, после чего появится ссылка по которой можно скачать последнюю версию. На данный момент это CityInfo 2.9 (build #4) от 16.11.2012 г.

----------

